# IllegalDamage: Photography for the Abstract



## IllegalDamage (Aug 24, 2008)

*Website*

*My Complete Gallery*


*Sample:*








Feel free to visit my gallery and let me know what you think!! 
I need some critique as I just started a few weeks ago.  

Thanks!


----------

